# Lure Discount



## Jackfish (Sep 14, 2007)

Was in at BCF today and noticed that they had pretty good specials on some Ecogear hard bodies. They have had all Ecogears for $15 for a while but apparently they are trying to clear some discontinued lines and now have some going for $10. Unfortunately not SX40's or 48's but they have the little CK50's, the 65mm and 55mm lipless crank baits, and the little premium poppers (great for trevally and jacks, even bream).

I was talking to the bloke there and he also said that by the end of the week they will be having large discount bins with Atomic and Ecogear soft plastics for $5. Again, they are apparently clearing stock before Christmas.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez that sounds allright, 
which store was that at, im looking for a few more of the lipless cranks


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Those lipless crankbaits are excellent on bass. 
Well worth getting a couple.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah They're great

Gee, I no where Im going on my lunch break,



Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

stop putting all these specials up people lol I might just have to spend more money :? :? Seriously though thats a great price might have to get a few

Lee


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Ben, getting ready for a big day on Saturday???


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't go to the Ipswich BCF, someone cleared them out 

Me and another guy.

All thats there is some poppers,

I took 7 65mm bibless crank baits, never can have enough of them, :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so how much were the lipless cranks sell, 
$10 mor $15


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Hey Ben, getting ready for a big day on Saturday???


got my tickets today so cant wait now, 
only a couple of sleeps until we add to the trophy cabinet


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Here'e my lot,

3 x 65mm Premium Edition Lipless Crankbaits

3 x 55 mm Premium Edition Lipless Crankbaits

10 bucks each 

And Im addicted to poppers lately, couldn't walk past the Bushy Stiffy 50mm at 13 bucks.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great work sel,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I got the two in the middle row of your pic Sel. Same sizes too. $10 is a bargain. Thanks for the heads up, hopefully I can catch some bass with them.

BCF at Browns Plains has about 12 of the 55 left in about 5 colours and only one of the 65 in the bottom right colour in Sel's pic. I couldn't wrangle any more money out of the misses. She just doesn't understand why I need so many of them.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so looks like its all the bcf stores ....?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The ones at Browns Plains were clearly labelled with the big specials tickets on them so it should be at all. I don't think many people look at the ones in the locked cabinet when looking for specials.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> so looks like its all the bcf stores ....?


Ben You had better hurry, Ipswich is cleaned out, Browns Plains the same..... yes its statewide....was told today the only range in the Ecogears that sells well is the SX's. So they're clearing all existing stock at 10bucks.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

You are obviously stocking up for your next trip to ewen Maddock it appears? 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

No Pete

Im concentrating on WIvenhoe over the next few weeks, big bass there larger than EMD.

You read my report?

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Yep saw your report. Was impressed to see bass caught out in front of Logan Camp too.

Re Ewen Maddock - Was just having some fun with ya - knowing that you have lost a couple of Jackall lures to some big fish there. :lol:

Might come out with you in the next few weeks at Wivenhoe (if you don't mind an extra)? Need some freshwater action.

Cheers, Pete


----------

